# North West London



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Just moved to north London (Stanmore area) and was looking for decent coffee shops near me. I've got a car so can drive around too, been up to Watford and down to Hampstead and found a few good coffee shops, but wondering for anything a tad closer ?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Nick. Welcome.

Middlesex is what those areas used to be called, are deprived of artisan coffee shops, believe me I've looked and tried quite a few places but all sub par for my taste. Hoping to start my own shop near you, watch this space.


----------



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Farravi said:


> Hello Nick. Welcome.
> 
> Middlesex is what those areas used to be called, are deprived of artisan coffee shops, believe me I've looked and tried quite a few places but all sub par for my taste. Hoping to start my own shop near you, watch this space.


its funny i was thinking the same, been here 6months and theres a distinct lack of quality coffee/bars/restaurants - sure its not a buzy place like notting hill but i expected a bit more life.

Theres loads of new development going on in Edgeware,Colindale, Hendon etc. hopefully will bring younger crowd around and prop up some business such as yours!

Let us know when you've opened up


----------



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey @Farravi did you get round to setting a shop up ?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://fredandgingercoffee.co.uk/ Just outside Watford. 1 of the best. Beans from Campbell and Syme.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/villierscoffeehouse/ This place has recently opened in Bushy. Waited a while to get served because the staff was still adjusting to their roles. Beans by Origin.


----------



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Cheers mate, i'll pop round this weekend and see whats what. Ive tried Ocean Bells in watford; it was quite good coffee and a cozy environment


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

nickdems said:


> Cheers mate, i'll pop round this weekend and see whats what. Ive tried Ocean Bells in watford; it was quite good coffee and a cozy environment


Ocean Bells was a good coffee shop when it first opened (my Daughter was a barista there) Now the shop has changed hands and all the original staff have moved on the shop IMO plummeted. I wouldn't set foot in there now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently moved from Stanmore - it's a wasteland where coffee is concerned.

Swing by Cycle Right (Joel Street, Northwood Hills) when I'm behind the bar (Saturdays - but not next weekend...)

We have a brand new Rocket Boxer 2 group, Coffee Compass in the hopper of both grinders and loads of freshly baked cakes too

Open Tue-Sat


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I recently moved from Stanmore - it's a wasteland where coffee is concerned.
> 
> Swing by Cycle Right (Joel Street, Northwood Hills) when I'm behind the bar (Saturdays - but not next weekend...)
> 
> ...


----------

